# WebStart Fehler nach update auf Java 1.6



## CeNoRiDeR (3. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer meiner WebStart-Anwendungen.

Unter Java 1.4 und Java 1.5 funktioniert die Anwendung fehlerfrei. Nach dem Update auf Java 1.6 lässt sie sich nicht mehr starten.

WebStart liefert folgende Fehlermeldung:

Ausnahme

```
JNLParseException[ Die Startdatei konnte nicht analysiert werden. Fehler in Zeile 0.]
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.updateFinalLaunchDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Gekapsekte Ausnahme

```
java.io.EOFException: encoding.error.not.xml
	at com.sun.deploy.xml.XMLEncoding.decodeXML(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.updateFinalLaunchDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


Das JNLP-File sieht so aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="xxx" href="xxx">
<information>
	<title>???</title>
	<vendor>???</vendor>
	<description>???</description>
	<description kind="short">???</description>
	<icon href="wspicon.jpg"/>
	<icon kind="splash" href="wspicon.jpg"/>
</information>
<security>
	<all-permissions />
</security>
	        
<resources>
	<j2se version="1.4+"/>
	<jar href="richclient.jar"/>
	<jar href="WSP-Doku.jar"/>
	<jar href="WSP-Doku-EJB.jar"/>
	<jar href="j2ee.jar"/>
	<jar href="persistence.jar"/>
	<jar href="security.jar"/>

	<jar href="itext-2.1.1.jar"/>
	<jar href="axis.jar"/>
	<jar href="jaxrpc.jar"/>
	<jar href="commons-discovery-0.2.jar"/>
	<jar href="commons-logging-1.0.4.jar"/>
	<jar href="wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar"/>
	<jar href="Sachnummer.jar"/>
	<jar href="jxl.jar"/>        	
	<jar href="runtime.jar" />
	<jar href="org.eclipse.jface_3.2.1.M20060908-1000.jar" />
	<jar href="org.eclipse.jface.text_3.2.1.r321_v20060810.jar" />
	<jar href="org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.0.0.I20060605-1400.jar" />
	<jar href="org.eclipse.equinox.common_3.2.0.v20060603.jar" />
	<jar href="org.eclipse.core.commands_3.2.0.I20060605-1400.jar"/>
</resources>

<resources os="Windows">
	<jar href="swt.jar" />
	<nativelib href="swt_native_win32.jar"/>
</resources>
	 	 	
<application-desc main-class= "com.dcx.itctopd.richclient.frontend.RichClient" >
</application-desc>
</jnlp>
```

Weis jemand ob und was ich hier im JNLP-File umschreiben muss, damit das auch unter Java 1.6 funktioniert???
Bin momentan recht planlos und über Google finde ich auch nicht wirklich viel...


Danke für Antworten


----------



## romzac (4. Sep 2009)

Ohjeh, das ist schwer zu sagen, aber es scheint sich ja schon um einen Parsing Fehler in der JNLP Datei zu handeln. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber muss UTF-8 nicht groß geschrieben werden? Das würde zumindest auf Zeile 0 hindeuten ...


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

habe das Problem lösen können.

Ich bin hin gegangen und habe die "href="xxx"" angabe aus dem <jnlp> tag entfernt und jetzt geht es mit 1.4, 1.5 und 1.6.

Fragt mich aber nicht wieso!

Gruß


----------

